# Becoming A Professional Horse Trainer



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

You know, half of learning to train horses, is your own personal experience working with horses, and figuring things out for yourself. I will always take lessons and do clinics when I have the money, but I learned a lot just working with my horse by myself. I do not think that online courses are bad especially when learning the business side of things, and a lot of the places you can get certified at actually do a lot of online things, though the "final" is basically meeting somewhere with a group who all want to be certified, and they are given a test in person to make sure that they've learned what they need to know. 
I'm not currently certified, and I've started my own training business, but at some point I would like to open my own place, or rent part of a boarding place for my own business, and I will need to become certified, and get insurance before that happens. Horses are my passion, and I like you am not cut out for the whole college thing. I say go for it, good luck, and have lots of fun.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You *CANNOT* learn to train horses through a computer. It can't be done because the biggest part of horse training is based on Feel, Timing and Balance. I'm not sure how you develop any of those with out spending hundreds of hours on hundreds of horses.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much. I really appreciate the vote of confidence. Dressagebelle 


Kevinshorses: I already know that, but you have to start somewhere, and just sitting here trying to work with my horses all on my own isn't getting me anywhere. I need information, and this is how I am going to get it. People take chances and become successful, people take chances and fail. At least I am willing to try instead of just sitting around here feeling sorry because I have no one to teach me. I am the only one in my family who knows anything about horses, and I am doing whatever it is I can to teach myself even more.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Agreed. Honestly, your best bet might be to find a good trainer and try to get an apprenticeship with them. It is always better if you have a proven expert there to help when you are having problems until you get things figured out and learn how to deal with new situations.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to agree with Kevin and smrobs on this one. While I think that you can learn a lot of things online, horse training isn't one of them. You need hands on experience with a trainer if you want to become a horse trainer and work with other peoples' horses. You also need to work with many horses instead of just your own. I don't think that I would want someone to train my horses if they just took a series of online courses instead of working with a professional face to face. It's all about getting different kinds of experience. I love your confidence and ambition though! I hope you can find a way to work out something with your personal and financial situation so you can find a trainer to help you with your dream.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

I just want to say that once I complete these courses, I am not going to go out and try to train other people's horses all at once. I want to learn as much as I can on my own, and get all of the book knowledge I can, and then find someone who can help me in person or at least test what I know. I do have a friend who is a trainer, but even though we're friends I still respect that he needs paid for his services.
Just know that I'm not going to do this and then suddenly think I can go out and train a bunch of horses. It will take a lot of real life work and experience, and I do understand that. These courses teach the fundamentals of training, as well as health, managing a business, and a whole bunch of other things that you need to know in order to run a proper facility. Who knows. I may end up not being able to train, but then at least I'll have the proper knowledge and certification to run my own equine business or boarding facility.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course, the education that you can get from a college class can only help you in running your own business, whether it's training or something else. By all means, go ahead and take the courses because that will be a big green check mark on your resume. We were just pointing out that the only way to become a good trainer is tons of experience. The classes are a good place to start and after you complete all that, you might actually have an easier time finding a trainer to apprentice under.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I looked at that thing too. I think you are better off working with someone face to face, watching DVDs and reading books. That certification has to be updated... you have to pay a fee to keep it, you have to have so many hours of "clinics" caught on video or recorded and send it into them and, you have to train horses to 'their' liking (I would imagine).

No one in my family knows horses either. But that I think, is just a rip-off. That is why I wouldn't pay thousands of $$$ to become a 'so-and-so' certified trainer, as you could only train 'their' way. When I can take advice from other trainers, friends, this forum, and either take it or leave it. My choice =) 

Also, the best ways to learn are from a good horse. I would buy a solid, well-trained horse, for whatever it is you want to do, and let the horse teach you. Not only do you have to become a 'trainer' but a very good rider, and a leader, and a teacher.

You should always follow your dreams. And you can take the courses, but I just didn't like the set-up. And, you would need a horse or horses that could perform the tasks asked of you, which, I imagine some would be very advanced manuevers.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> You *CANNOT* learn to train horses through a computer. It can't be done because the biggest part of horse training is based on Feel, Timing and Balance. I'm not sure how you develop any of those with out spending hundreds of hours on hundreds of horses.


I like you for being so blunt, and while I agree with you, I would like to question your thoughts a little. 

I agree that you learn horses through being with them, but if she learns these things online and then practises them with her own and other horses in her barn, and has to submit a video of her doing these things, isn't this showing that she can do it? Wouldn't she have to have feel, timing and balance to show that she can do it in a video, unless she chose a half dead horse to video. 


To Phantom, I looked at the link, and while I live in America, I am not American (am English), so I am not familiar with all the certifications, but what does this very expensive course give you in certifications?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

You get a certificate of accomplishment similar to a diploma from the Equine Studies Institute and Breyer State University.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it's an interesting concept. When you think about it, it isn't impossible as long as you have resources. In this case, she is using her literature (her computer) and translating it into her training with her horses. Isn't that what this forum pretty much entails? There are people on here that own horses and come to ask questions and learn. Just because we've read it through the computer doesn't mean we can't apply it when we work with our horses. I think it may seem absurd because it's just not traditional.

Bottom line is this though: You are going to learn the most important things from the horses you work with.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you should take one class at first and see what you think, do not sign up for multiple classes until you can judge it. But give it a whirl, I am not against the idea, but I think online lessons miss a big part of how to deal with your own horse, they can show you the ideal way, and maybe the worst way, but what if your horse is somewhere in the middle? Do you have a tutor you can email?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, you have an instructor for all of the lessons that you take, and they are always available if you are having trouble or just need to ask a question. I didn't plan on paying for the lessons all at once, since there is a possibility that this doesn't work out. So I'm just going to do one class at a time.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Phantom Legacy said:


> Yes, you have an instructor for all of the lessons that you take, and they are always available if you are having trouble or just need to ask a question. I didn't plan on paying for the lessons all at once, since there is a possibility that this doesn't work out. So I'm just going to do one class at a time.


Go for it. Even if it isn't what you hoped for, I'm sure you'll learn SOMETHING.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think go for it too, you have nothing to lose. I realize it is expensive overall, but a $275 mistake for one class is not the end of the world. 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a word on the certification... Here in Australia there are lots of online courses for all sorts of things. However - more often than not, nobody else will recognise the qualification it gives you. For example, if I completed the online certificate "You Beaut Certificate of Teaching History", my university would laugh at me if I tried to claim it as prior learning.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

I will let you all know how it goes and if it is worth it. I am just trying all of my options, of which I have very few.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was thinking of going to school for horses, I looked at that program. It's not a recognized program or is it accredited in any way. 

I'm not a huge fan of it normally, but Merideth Manor would be a better option. 
Also, you can always take courses (around the same price) from a university but not get a degree. At least then they will be recognized and give you practical work.

I rather see that in a trainer than taking some online course. Honestly, if I heard they took online horse training classes that would probably work to their detriment for me. 

Take some classes at a college, try and get a working student or apprentice position and get around horses. I personally don't think that website will do you any good.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> When I was thinking of going to school for horses, I looked at that program. It's not a recognized program or is it accredited in any way.


As I said I know nothing of American qualifications, I live here by my trainer is also English and living here so I know her status. 
If SD is correct and it does not give you a qualification, then don't waste your money. It is not worth anything.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It gives you a 'certificate' but it's nothing recognized.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> It gives you a 'certificate' but it's nothing recognized.


I looked up several online courses and found this to be the case with all of them that I came across. I realize it's about the education more than the certificate, but it does make me wonder how much effort these kind of schools put into making sure the information they teach is accurate and up to date. 
​


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Of course, the education that you can get from a college class can only help you in running your own business, whether it's training or something else. By all means, go ahead and take the courses because that will be a big green check mark on your resume. We were just pointing out that the only way to become a good trainer is tons of experience. The classes are a good place to start and after you complete all that, you might actually have an easier time finding a trainer to apprentice under.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Those Breyer University courses are worthless in the real world. Don't waste your money. They're nothing but an expensive scam designed to part people from their money and give nothing of value in return.

If you want to take equine related courses, I recommend an agricultural college. At least the certificate of completion will actually_ mean_ something if it comes from an accredited institution.

Breyer University, where they teach you how to 'train' Breyer horses! :lol:


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Formal schooling from the right HANDS-ON educator is an okay step, provided you have years of experience riding and handling lots of different horses besides in addition to the schooling. Even then, some schools have a bad rep for some programs. I won't say which school is in my area, but having seen what they turn out, I would never hire one of their english riders. 
Online schooling, unless its for health or business, is fairly useless in the horse world. You can't learn to 'feel' a horse or get used to them through a screen. Potential clients want to know where you trained, who you trained with, and what your methods are. This is something that comes with real-life, hands-on work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

As of right now im getting my *Bachelors Degree in Western Training/Riding* at Findlay University who is #1 in the Nation for our Equine program. I am also double majoring in *Equine Business Management *. If your looking to get a business and training degree i strongly suggest coming here. I didnt read all the posts on this thread due to time (Im currently in class ;]) Here at Findlay we have emphasis in Western Riding, Hunter Jumper, and Dressage. You can get your Associates or your Bachelors in any of those. You get the best experience you could ever imagine. At the Western barn we personally work under Clark Bradley, who is on the AQHA hall of fame and is huge in the reining world. Art O'Brian, Mark Smith, Cindy Moorehead, and many others. This is my Freshman year and right now we are simply working on bending, moving hips & shoulders, feeling your horse better, etc.. The students are great the staff is great. I strongly recommend this program to anyone who is interested in training horses professionally. One of the top reasons i came here was because Stacy Westfall is an alumni ;] Heres the link, hope it helps. The University of Findlay - Equestrian Studies


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Online classes have a place in our education system, but two conditions must be met for them to make sense.
1) They need to be teaching the theory behind something. You can't get practical experience from an online class (except maybe for a computer-related class), no matter how many videos you send in. You can study the "why"s online, but not the "how"s.
2) They need to be accredited. If they aren't accredited, there isn't much benefit to spending tuition money when you can get the same information by reading a book. You're lacking an instructor, true, but if you have any questions you can always ask on Horse Forum :lol:

Personally, I'd suggest going to the "Book Store" link on the certificate page, writing down their names, ordering them used on Amazon.com or Half.com, and then reading them.
Then take the course tuition payments, and instead give it directly to a trainer who will work with you in person.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

ive been to that website before and i didnt like it, ill be taking online coarses through university of guelph . Im not sure if they have a trainer coarse but they have alot


----------

